# Dogme TT



## LBHIFI (28 Aug 2015)

This is a small summary for the Bkool Chain Gang. 

This week I participated in a 24 km time trial event, held by a small club close to my work. The route was well known to me, as I actually regularly commute on the very same roads. Perfect for a bit of TT practice I thought, and then I could test my new Tacx Satori Smart. 

It was announced that participants should regard it as a training session, and that there would be no-one to hold back the traffic.
I really thought that I would have a good chance of reaching top 5, or even the podium, having in mind that this was just a small (very) amateurish club holding an "chip-less" no nonsense event. Just a guy with a stopwatch, and yourself yelling your startnumber as you cross the finish line.

The Satori Smart turned out to be perfect for warmup. Easy to bring along and the Android app showed my watts and rpms, while I could keep an eye at the time on the Phone.
I really think that this old commuter did very well, averaging 41 km/h (25.47 mph), even though I ran a little out of juice on the last round of the two 12 km rounds. To my great surprice I only managed 11th place  ... well 10th place gents overall, but one of the woman beat me by 20 seconds. 

The next day I did a little investigating, as I thought the level for this event was unusual high. It turns out that there were some very prominent guest participating, several of them champions in their age groups. So far I have counted 3 world champions, 1 european champion, 1 danish champion, 1 RAAM rider and several elite time trial riders.
Now I'm a little happier with my 11th place 


http://jycc.dk/enkeltstarts-resultater-gennem-tiderne/

BKool LBHIFI


----------



## Hazie (28 Aug 2015)

LBHIFI said:


> This week I participated in a 24 km time trial event, held by a small club close to my work. The route was well known to me, as I actually regularly commute on the very same roads. Perfect for a bit of TT practice I thought, and then I could test my new Tacx Satori Smart.


OMG!!! well done, very impressive.


----------



## LBHIFI (28 Aug 2015)

Hazie said:


> OMG!!! well done, very impressive.


Thanks :-) 
All of the really fast guys and girls had disc wheels probably costing as much as my whole bike. I'm stupid enough to be on the lookout for one of those myself


----------



## RickB (29 Aug 2015)

Nice one LB. Great result given the calibre of the competition!


----------

